# Socks?!?



## Jwcorn126 (Sep 27, 2011)

OK, so my tegu is growing faster than I could ever have imagined. The little guy was 144grams the day I brought him home and now less than 3 months later he is well over 500grams. He/She Is finally getting big enough to let loose in a room, supervised of course, without getting into too much trouble. 

The only room in my house that is really tegu-proof is the bathroom. So recently Ive been letting him go in there. Sometimes Ill chill on the floor and mess around on my laptop or read while hes exploring, but other times Ill walk out of the room for a few minutes to take care of things around the house. Never for more than 5 minutes or so though. 

So here is my question...or observation. The last two times that my gu as been roaming, there have been dirty socks laying around. The first time I noticed one laying across the floor after I left him alone for a bit...far from where it was to begin with. I thought I imagined it...that it had been moved by me or my roommate by mistake. But tonight I moved the shower curtain to see him shaking a dirty sock back and forth. He saw me, dropped it, and scurried off behind the toilet. He is much to small to swallow the sock, but im just curious if any of you have any ideas what he may be doing? Does he think its food? Is he just playing with it out of boredom? I really have no idea what to think about it lol. 

Just thought I'd share and see what you all thought.


----------



## gcd312 (Sep 27, 2011)

that seriously sounds like something a dog would do lol. smart tegus  
sorry, no input on why that would happen tho lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 27, 2011)

_More than likely he was trying to eat it, whether it's too big for him or not. They shake things when they're trying to kill it and or tear a piece off to eat._


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 27, 2011)

My old tegu would try to eat my socks I would grab them when he had them in his mouth and would play tug a war and get kinda mad when I wrestled it away lol so cute, only black socks though not white ones, who knows what goes thru a tegus mind


----------



## roastedspleen (Sep 27, 2011)

sounds like he likes the taste of your feet


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 27, 2011)

Ewww lol


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Sep 27, 2011)

Feet smell like sweat and dead skin, aka food haha


----------



## Kimmie (Sep 28, 2011)

my tegu did the same just with one of my dog's toys tho it was too big so it ended up like your sock


----------



## Jwcorn126 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol so it seems like everyone feels like he wanted to eat the sock...guess I need to watch what kind of stuff I leave laying around as he grows bigger. Id hate to see him swallow something like that ><


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds really cute. A vid of that would have been awesome.

Off topic a little, do tegus even play with toys?


----------



## reptastic (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yes yoj definately need to watch what u leave around, I once spilled some river rocks in my reptile room and thought I got all of them until I found a few in my tegus poop


----------

